# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  انتخاب منبع زمین شناسی

## Reyhaneh_k_1382

سلام
من رشته هدفم داروسازیه
و میخوام از این ماه روزی نیم ساعت زمین بخونم
ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بهم بگید چه منبعی برای درصد بالا خوبه

----------


## Saudade

> سلام
> من رشته هدفم داروسازیه
> و میخوام از این ماه روزی نیم ساعت زمین بخونم
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بهم بگید چه منبعی برای درصد بالا خوبه


سلام
2 تا کتابِ خوب میشناسم تو این زمینه 
یکی مهر و ماه و اون یکی خیلی سبز 
فرق خاصی ندارن...فقط مهروماه درسنامه هاش درختی و جالب تره و در نقطه مقابل خیلی سبز تست چالشیِ بیشتری داره 
بنظرم فایلشون رو ببینید بررسی کنید و نهایتا یکیش رو انتخاب کنید و :
 درسنامه هاش رو کامل یاد بگیرید + تست هاش هم بزنید اما کامل هم نزدید مهم نیست...حتی فقط زوج ها رو هم زدید کافیه + حتما سوالات زمین شناسی کنکور های اخیر رو هم بررسی کنید.
اینطوری پیش برین سر جلسه تو مدت زمانِ کم میتونید درصد خوبی بزنید تو زمین شناسی.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> من رشته هدفم داروسازیه
> و میخوام از این ماه روزی نیم ساعت زمین بخونم
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بهم بگید چه منبعی برای درصد بالا خوبه


*جیبی خیلی سبز / 
و یا 
جامع خیلی سبز 
جفتشون عالیه 

*

----------


## arikhan

سلام اگه می خواید تا درصد 50 بزنید پیشنهادم همایش چلاجور که یکی دو هفته مونده به کنکور برگزار میشه ایشون سوالا رو پیش بینی میکنن و واقعا فوق العاده ان ساعت حدودی همایش 6 ساعت هست با یه استراحت میانش ولی اگه می خواید خیالتون از بابت زمین راحت باشه و مفهومی یاد بگیرید و برای درصد های بالاتر نکته و تست فرزانه رجایی خوب هستش و فرقش با همایش چلاجور از لحاظ ساعت تقریبا یکی هستش و کتاب تست معرفی شده توسط ایشون مهروماه هست//خانم رجایی از لحاظ بیان کلاسشون جذابه و اصلا خسته کننده تیست و حدود7 جلسه یک ساعت و خورده ای هست و ساعتش از 2 تجاوز نمیکنه خودم پارسال روز قبل کنکور چلاجور دیدم همایشش رو بیان زیاد جالبی نداره ولی حدود 2 فصل و خورده ایش رو حوصلم یاری کرد و دیدم و یکم مرور کردم 26.7 زدم اما امسال تصمیم بر رجایی بوده//

موفق باشید

----------


## Ali Darkness

ببین دنبال کتاب نگرد برو همایش پارسال چلاجور یا رجائی یکدومشون رو پیدا کن هر کدومو تونستی تو تلگرام هست بعد ببین 5 یا 6 ساعت فیلم بیشتر نیست راحت در بدترین حالت 40 میزنی مخصوصا جزوه همایش رجائی خیلی خفنه همونو هم پیدا کنی فقط بخونیش فیلم رو هم نبینی حله

----------


## rey99

UP

----------


## مثل ابر

> سلام
> من رشته هدفم داروسازیه
> و میخوام از این ماه روزی نیم ساعت زمین بخونم
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید و بهم بگید چه منبعی برای درصد بالا خوبه


سلام
پیشنهاد من مهروماهه
درسنامه های طبقه بندی شده ایی داره
تست های خوبی داره
حتی کل بخش های علم؛ زندگی ؛ کار افرینی رو یه جا تو یه فصل اورده
کلا سازمان دهی شده اس وموقع خوندن به ذهنت نظم میده

----------


## rey99

> سلام
> پیشنهاد من مهروماهه
> درسنامه های طبقه بندی شده ایی داره
> تست های خوبی داره
> حتی کل بخش های علم؛ زندگی ؛ کار افرینی رو یه جا تو یه فصل اورده
> کلا سازمان دهی شده اس وموقع خوندن به ذهنت نظم میده


خیلی سبز چی؟

----------


## مثل ابر

> خیلی سبز چی؟


راستش من خودم خیلی سبزو ندارم
وبررسیش هم نکردم که ببینم چجوریه
ولی از دوستانی که این کتابو داشتن تعریفشو شنیدم ومیگن منبع خوبیه

خیلی مردد نباشی تو انتخاب منبع بین انتشاراتی های معروفی
مثل خیلی سبزو گاج و مهروماه اکثرا ساختمان کلی کتابها باهم دیگه بالای 80درصد تشابه داره
وفرق انچنانی ندارن

----------

